# How to turn off safesearch with the new Google now/search?



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

So I didn't even realize this until my wife mentioned that one of the teen mom skanks had naked pictures posted online the other day. So naturally I tried to look this up. When I press images in Google search, they're all safesearch results. On my PC, they aren't safesearched.

I did another test to confirm. Searched "hardcore a*** sex" without the asterisks, and the first image is of Brittany spears, not of what was searched. On PC, Google images pulls up exactly what was searched.

How can I turn off the safesearch?

Edit: also does this with my Nexus 7. There's nothing in settings to turn this off.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

All I can say about what you searched for is wow lol. Not sure of a solution though.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> All I can say about what you searched for is wow lol.


I know. He forgot the midget part, right?


----------



## jova33 (Oct 19, 2011)

Well I just wanted something that I knew I would be able to tell if it was safesearched or not. I mean "miley Cyrus naked" you probably wouldn't be able to tell.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

